# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Синдром хронической усталости или как не сгореть на работе

## Irina

_Дина всегда была успешной женщиной. Успех был во всем: пятерки в школе, диплом с отличием, удачное замужество и прекрасная работа. Работе Дина отдавала все свое время, решив на время отложить рождение ребенка. Карьерный взлет не заставил себя ждать. Прошли годы, а ребенок так и не появился, муж ушел, не выдержав успеха жены. И что-то в Дине сломалось..._

Это не выдуманная история, а выписка из истории болезни: «Дина М., 36 лет, диагноз синдром хронической усталости».

*ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЙ УГАР*

_Ситуацию согласилась прокомментировать специалист Клиники института кибернетической медицины врач-невролог Елена ТАНАЕВА:_

- Когда у человека рабочие нагрузки явно преобладают над отдыхом, когда они не компенсируются, мы можем с уверенностью говорить о синдроме хронической усталости (СХУ). Разгрузки от работы должны быть адекватными, и это не только сон, это и смена обстановки, и смена деятельности, и хорошая физическая разгрузка. Что же мы видим на самом деле?

Человек работает с утра до вечера с перерывом только на сон, у него просто нет возможности, а порой и желания адекватно себя восстановить к следующему рабочему дню. И в такой ситуации сон не дает полноценной разгрузки, его эндокринная система всегда остается в состоянии боевой готовности, и он встает с ощущением усталости, которое осталось со вчерашнего дня.

Так повторяется из дня в день, и усталость, естественно, накапливается. Это касается не только тех, кто занимает руководящие должности, а вообще всех людей, живущих в таком режиме.

*- То есть и домохозяйки тоже могут быть в группе риска?*

- Да сколько угодно! Когда женщина отдает все свои силы какой-то деятельности, будь то карьера или воспитание детей, и не задает себе вопросов, как после всего этого ей восстановиться, мы говорим о риске развития синдрома хронической усталости.

*«ГОРМОНАЛЬНЫЙ КОКТЕЙЛЬ» ДЛЯ БИЗНЕС-ЛЕДИ*

- Женщины, которые устремляются в карьеру и добиваются успеха, попадают в особую зависимость от работы. Эндокринная система женщины устроена более тонко, она призвана обеспечить рождение детей.

Поэтому у женщин очень быстро происходит нарушение эндокринных процессов, что приводит к психо-эмоциональным проблемам в первую очередь, а также к расстройствам в работе внутренних органов.

*- А говорят, женщины лучше защищены от стресса!*

- На стресс женщины, в отличие от мужчин, реагируют более медленно, в какой-то степени лучше с ним справляются, но это не проходит бесследно.

Женский организм в большей степени страдает от СХУ, он по своей природе не рассчитан выдерживать огромные перегрузки, и гораздо быстрее изнашивается.

Ведь все накладывается на женскую психологию, и рано или поздно эта зависимость ложится тяжелым ярмом на гормональную систему.

Особенность женской природы в том, что она призвана вынашивать, рожать и воспитывать детей. И отсутствие этого природного чувства материнства вкупе с колоссальными рабочими нагрузками накладывает особый отпечаток.

*КОГДА НЕ СРАБАТЫВАЕТ ПОДУШКА БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ*

- Под воздействием хронических перегрузок начинают проявляться те или иные заболевания. Тут играет роль и наследственная предрасположенность, или же обостряются хронические заболевания.
*
- То есть когда имеется какое-то слабое звено в организме, это может проявиться?*

- Совершенно верно. В первую очередь все начинается с эндокринной системы. Потому что она является главной регулирующей системой организма. Надпочечники, щитовидная железа, половая сфера – это те органы, которые обеспечивают нормальную функцию всех остальных органов и создают амортизационную подушку между организмом и окружающей средой.

Как она срабатывает, так мы и реагируем и эмоционально, и умственно, и физически. И когда наша защита дает сбой, в первую очередь реагируют те органы, которые у человека в зоне риска. У кого-то может быть обострение псориаза, гипертонический криз, инфаркт, различные неврозы и т.д. СХУ это всегда соматические проблемы, то есть заболевания внутренних органов.

*Возможна ли «Жизнь без неврозов»?*

- Сейчас у нас есть возможность провести комплексное обследование, чтобы определить состояние его эндокринной системы, психо-эмоционального статуса, оценить, где нужна помощь, и как ее правильно оказать. Нами введена в практику технология двукратного определения нейрогормонов, которая позволяет оценить состояние внутренних ресурсов организма, степень их истощения.

Мы не даем волшебные таблетки, которые снимают усталость, но мы восстанавливаем ресурсы тех систем, которые пострадали, восстанавливаем ту самую подушку безопасности, которая дала сбой, проводим антистрессовую терапию. Дине мы помогли: фактически, мы возвратили ее организм на тот уровень, который был раньше, свели на нет все последствия стресса.
*
УЧИМСЯ РАССЛАБЛЯТЬСЯ!*

- Елена Геннадьевна! Ну, вот пациентка выпорхнула из Ваших заботливых рук обновленная и счастливая, как ей быть дальше? Ведь реалии нашей жизни таковы, что через какое-то время опасная ситуация может повториться!

- Изменить ее образ жизни мы не можем, и ежедневные нагрузки, конечно, никуда не денутся. Но мы можем научить ее более бережно к себе относиться, грамотно перераспределять нагрузки, и правильно после них восстанавливаться. Результат – успешный бизнес, или любое другое дело, которому человек посвящает все свое время.


Юлия Давыдова

----------

